# 2 yr old dog needs a home



## ashlee (Jan 16, 2010)

a 2yr old german shepherd X ridgeback needs a home urgently owner is having him put down because there is nowhere for him to go, he is gentle natured very obedient hes a really good dog just needs a home.
the owner is planning on have him put down this week if anyone is interested contact me as soon as possible.
also gets along with other dogs and cats.
posting this is a last resort he's not my dog, i just don't wanna see him be put down hes too young and theres absolutely nothing wrong with him, also he's not desexed.

thanx,
ashlee


----------



## ashlee (Jan 16, 2010)

*ridgeback X german shepherd*

this is kinda urgent the dog is going to be put down on monday if the owner has her way....:evil:.
peronally i think its stupid so im trying my hardest to find somewhere for him to go, so if anyone knows anybody that will be interested in taking in this dog plz let me know.


----------



## miss2 (Jan 16, 2010)

Can i ask why the owner doesnt take her to a shelter or something? at least that way she gets a little longer to find a home?


----------



## ashlee (Jan 16, 2010)

miss2 said:


> Can i ask why the owner doesnt take her to a shelter or something? at least that way she gets a little longer to find a home?


 
i really don't know why the owner didn't decide to take him to a shelter, if i don't find anyone whos interested by tomorrow i'm gonna tell the people who have him to take him to a shelter preferably without the owner knowing.


----------



## Sel (Jan 16, 2010)

Thats just wrong. That poor dog

Tell her to drop him off at the RSPCA. They will put him up for sale, if hes only 2 and nice looking he will find a home in no time.


----------



## ashlee (Jan 16, 2010)

MzSel said:


> Thats just wrong. That poor dog
> 
> Tell her to drop him off at the RSPCA. They will put him up for sale, if hes only 2 and nice looking he will find a home in no time.


 
he's a great dog i'd keep him but i already have 5 dogs, i'm gonna try and convince the owners daughter to call the rspca


----------



## Lonewolf (Jan 16, 2010)

I would take him in and rehome him properly but i don't have transport at the moment  Hope you can find somewhere for him soon!


----------



## ashlee (Jan 16, 2010)

Lonewolf said:


> I would take him in and rehome him properly but i don't have transport at the moment  Hope you can find somewhere for him soon!


 
thanks, i hope to find some one who wants a dog


----------



## Sarah (Jan 16, 2010)

even if you dont find someone who can take him on, just take him yourself and hand him over to a shelter or you can post on dogzonline the biggest dog forum in Oz , someone there will take him for sure.


----------



## ashlee (Jan 16, 2010)

Sarah said:


> even if you dont find someone who can take him on, just take him yourself and hand him over to a shelter or you can post on dogzonline the biggest dog forum in Oz , someone there will take him for sure.


 
thanks, i'll have a look


----------



## ashlee (Jan 16, 2010)

:shock:


----------



## ashlee (Jan 17, 2010)

ashlee said:


> :shock:


 
...


----------



## itbites (Jan 17, 2010)

Are you on the pot or what?!...Poor dog god the ppl you know sound horrible! 
Take the poor dog to the pound/shelter at least there it's got a fighting chance.


----------



## ashlee (Jan 17, 2010)

itbites said:


> Are you on the pot or what?!...Poor dog god the ppl you know sound horrible!
> Take the poor dog to the pound/shelter at least there it's got a fighting chance.


 
No im not, and chill lady, its not my dog i would never do that to one of my animals.
as far as i know the lady has decided if she can't find someone to take him in shes takin him to the rspca.


----------



## ashlee (Jan 17, 2010)

:evil:


----------



## Asharee133 (Jan 17, 2010)

whats with all the emotes O-o, and poor doggie  im too far away


----------



## itbites (Jan 18, 2010)

Act your age ashlee  

And I didn't say it was your dog! But if your so bloody concerned 

& want to help the poor animal like I said take it to a shelter.

And there you go your problems are solved, she's going to do the right thing

& take the dog to the pound rspca etc..

No further comment as I don't want an infraction!


----------



## ashlee (Jan 18, 2010)

i do not recall acting like a child, i wasn't being rude i was just stating a point if i misunderstood what you were saying i'm sorry, i am not trying to aggravate anyone either.
the emoticons are because i don't wanna say "bump".


----------



## ashlee (Jan 18, 2010)

we have found a home for the dog


----------



## Dipcdame (Jan 18, 2010)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH....... thats fantastic!!!!!!! Didn't want to post here before, was too afraid I'd say what the heck, I'll tak eher, and I could, but my hubby would have divorced me1!!! Hmmmmm............ come to think of it!!!!!!!


----------



## miss2 (Jan 18, 2010)

just wanted to say good on u for trying ashlee


----------

